# UFC 82



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone watching this?

I'm betting these guy's for the win.

*Dan Henderson *vs. Anderson Silva

*Yushin Okami *vs. Evan Tanner

*Jon Fitch *vs. Chris Wilson

*Heath Herring *vs. Cheick Kongo

*Andrei Arlovski* vs. Jake O'brien

I think Hendo vs. Silva will end in a UD for Dan Henderson.

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say Silva, Tanner, Fitch, Kongo, Arlovski. Should be some good fights though!!


----------

